# (kap)salon - de of het?



## pickarooney

Hoi hoi,

Ik be erachter gekomen dat, alhoewel ik bijna drie jaren met kappers dagelijk werk, ik weet nog niet of if 'de salon' of 'het salon' moet schrijven. 

Van Dale geeft allebei aan en beide zoektermen leveren ongeveer hetzelfde resultaten (een stuk of 30.000). Ik heb het meestal over salons in België, mocht dat iets uitmaken.


----------



## Grytolle

"l (vergelijk bijvoorbeeld _de doek_ en _het doek_, _de blik_ en _het blik_, en _de idee_ en _het idee_). Maar meestal bestaat er geen betekenisverschil en heeft een van de geslachten in de praktijk een (lichte) voorkeur. Zo zeggen de meeste mensen volgens de ANS bijvoorbeeld liever _het aanrecht_ en _de salon_ dan _de aanrecht_ en _het salon_."
http://www.onzetaal.nl/advies/cluster.php


In 't algemeen, als er een Frans leenwoord met klemtoon op de laatste lettergreep met twee geslachten bestaat, en het ene het onzijdige is, dan is de onzijdige variant meestal Noordnederlands. Voorbeeld "het valies" (onzijdig in Nederland wegens de klemtoon) vs. "de valies" (vrouwelijk in Vlaanderen zoals in het Frans). Maar in dit geval lijkt dat niet te kloppen, want "het salon" en "de salon" zijn bij mijn weten ongeveer even gangbaar in beide landen, met zoals gezegd in het citaat, een voorkeur voor "het salon"


----------



## pickarooney

Bedankt Grytolle. Ik weet ineens meer en minder 
In ieder geval blijkbaar zou het een native-speaker niet echt schokken als ik de ene of de andere gebruik.


----------



## Grytolle

Oh, en wat ik bedoelde was "Noordnederlands _van oorsprong_". Vormen zoals "het cadeau" zijn allang ingeburgerd door de ABN-propaganda (mannelijke cadeaus worden voor taalfouten gehouden)


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,

Mijn voorkeur gaat uit naar _het _salon (maar het is ook niet meer dan een persoonlijke voorkeur).

Tussen haakjes, misschien verdient het grammaticaal geslacht van Franse leenwoorden in Noord en Zuid wel een nieuwe _thread_.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## roos.

"Het (kap)salon" vind ik echt supervreemd klinken, en ik weet zeker dat een groot deel van de Nederlanders raar op zou kijken van die combinatie. Hoewel je zegt dat je het voornamelijk over kapsalons in Belgie hebt wil ik dit toch even vanuit de noordelijke regionen laten weten.


----------



## sanne78

roos. said:


> "Het (kap)salon" vind ik echt supervreemd klinken.


 
Vind ik ook!


----------



## Qittat Ulthar

Ik ben ook voor "de (kap)salon", het kapsalon klinkt erg vreemd. Dit uit de zuidelijke regionen (Noord-Brabant).


----------



## Lopes

"Het salon" is voor mij ook geen mogelijkheid, evenals "het valies" trouwens, dat noem ik, als ik me niet vergis, een "koffer"


----------



## Joannes

En voor mij klinkt *de salon* echt supervreemd! (Zuid-Brabant)

En *het valies* is ook geen mogelijkheid voor die rare Belgen, want het is *de valies*, en je steekt die in de koffer, _van je auto_!


----------



## Lawrencelot

Het salon klinkt echt raar in Nederland.


----------



## Ktke

Ok, grappig dat dit zo verschilt. 
Ik vind zowel 'het salon' als 'de salon' kunnen, maar voor de één of andere reden vind ik 'de kapsalon' heel raar, ik zou altijd 'het kapsalon' zeggen (Mechelen). Anderzijds, eigenlijk zou ik geen van beide zeggen, ik ga namelijk altijd naar de kapper ;-).


----------



## Peterdg

In België is het "het kapsalon". "De kapsalon" zou hier gewoon aanzien worden als fout, denk ik.


----------



## p911

Grappig hoe het taalgebruik op zo'n kleine schaal toch zo sterk kan verschillen.


----------



## Sauv

Peterdg said:


> In België is het "het kapsalon". "De kapsalon" zou hier gewoon aanzien worden als fout, denk ik.



In Nederland zal er echt omgekeerd gereageerd worden. Ik heb echt nog nooit van ''het kapsalon'' gehoord, dat klinkt voor mijn gevoel echt heel gek.


----------



## Peterdg

Sauv said:


> In Nederland zal er echt omgekeerd gereageerd worden. Ik heb echt nog nooit van ''het kapsalon'' gehoord, dat klinkt voor mijn gevoel echt heel gek.


Ja, ik heb het gechecked met mijn Nederlandse collega's en naar hun gevoel is het inderdaad "de kapsalon".  En al mijn Belgische collega's zeggen "het kapsalon". Maar je zal zelf wel weten dat er nog veeeel meer verschillen zijn tussen het Nederlands van Nederland en dat van België.


----------

